# My wife doesn't get it



## Cwalker935 (Mar 1, 2015)

My wife is a very very practical woman.   Aside from our dog (lovable but utterly useless) and a few obligatory pieces of jewelry, she only wants things that are utilitarian.  She definitely did not marry me for my good looks and I don't have money so she much have thought that I was useful.  So I proudly carried in this bowl to show her and she said "what good is it, anything you put in it will just fall out."


----------



## Tom T (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice, lovely.  Great work, great finish


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Still not impressed*

After striking out on the bowl, I showed her this hollow form vase.  She still was not impressed.  This is my first vase, those hollowing tools are scary.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Finally got a good reaction*

With two strikes, I showed her this cherry bowl.  She found it acceptable.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 1, 2015)

tell that it is a chin prop for raking food in your mouth.


----------



## magpens (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, come on now !! .... she DOES have a point, don't you think !  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  My wife is the same way, but she was totally wrong if she expected me to be useful to compensate for being ugly and poor .... we recently went to a Wood Art show and I wanted to buy a flattish square burl plate which was missing several big chunks, in the style of your first bowl !!  We left empty-handed.

BTW, I admire your work, Cody ... very nice indeed ... but it might be the impractical side of me that is saying that !!  :wink:


----------



## mark james (Mar 1, 2015)

Well Cody...  

Beautiful Bowl...  I appreciate the challenge.

I bet a Diamond Necklace would sit nice and stable in that bowl!  Then you will have turned a masterpiece.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 1, 2015)

Kinda reminds me of an old barber's shaving bowl - it would fit partially around the neck.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 1, 2015)

At least mine will lie to me .You got it rough.


----------



## KenV (Mar 1, 2015)

That is "Art"  ==  put a price on it and advertise it here.   Even if you do not sell it, it is then officially "Art" with a value.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 1, 2015)

Cody, looks like 3 winners to me! Very nice job on them.....even if my vote doesn't count!:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Mar 1, 2015)

I think it is a beautiful bowl. It reminds me of the bowls my husband turns. I asked for a nice sized salad bowl. Being the great guy he is, he hit the lathe. For over a year now, every bowl he has turned has "character" - knot holes or pin size holes from some bug.


----------



## JimB (Mar 1, 2015)

All three pieces are spectacular. If your wife doesn't want them sitting around the house I would be happy to have them in mine!


----------



## magier412 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe it's a spoon rest for the kitchen...show her what she could use it for.   Some people are just very practical and don't care much for the art (and otherwise uselessness) of beautiful things.  That's ok though...we need practical people too.    Beautiful things by the way.


----------



## bobleibo (Mar 1, 2015)

*What the **** ?*

Life is just not fair~
I am tired of hearing stories about all of you guys with wives who are practical, reasonable, tell you to buy a new lathe, bring you new tools, etc. etc. etc.! Where do I find one like that? 
The ONLY time my EX was not melting credit cards from overuse was when she was asleep. Is that the price I pay for being good looking? 
Just not fair


----------



## triw51 (Mar 2, 2015)

I did a bowl out of a big mulberry crown that was full of holes my son said "What good is it you can't eat soup out of it?"  I told him if I made a bowl you eat out of I can sell it for $25 if I call this one art I can sell it for $100"


----------



## oneleggimp (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful Work.  Tell your wife that the world needs beauty and that is beautiful.


----------



## oneleggimp (Mar 2, 2015)

Your Dog is not useless.  He/She is lovable and that makes him/her very useful.  Everyone needs love


----------



## gimpy (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice work,


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 2, 2015)

oneleggimp said:


> Your Dog is not useless.  He/She is lovable and that makes him/her very useful.  Everyone needs love



He is laying on my lap right now, which gave me an excuse to ask my wife to fix me a cup of tea so as not to disturb him.  Guess he is useful after all.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thinks for the compliments.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 4, 2015)

I look at the beauty of the wood grain and such. I don't always go for what the bowl is supposed to be for. The first two bowls I turned I just like to look at them and the wood grain and see the beauty in them. I like the idea of a chin prop for raking in more food, LOL! I never would have thought of that. your items are all art and beautiful too.   Fay


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 5, 2015)

Three stunning examples of some very nice timber....

Sometimes I don't even bother to bring the 'next' piece in for "The-One-That-Must-Be-Obeyed" to look at, as she is pretty much not going to 'appreciate it'.




Scott (just keep having fun) B


----------

